# OVERWELMING ANXIETY!!!



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Does anyone know any supplements I can take to help my anxiety or anything else I could do.
I know my DR was brought on by it because I'm anxious ALL THE TIME.
I'm always worried that I have some horrible disease & I'm always worried that I'll die in my sleep when I'm sleeping alone.

I just want to escape from my own head sometimes.
ugh anyone wanna talk to me? I need to talk to someone right now :[ :[

DR is getting unbearable, I just want it to fade away..


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rhodiola rosea and l theanine Supplements.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Drink some water, go outside, listen to music you like, take some Xanax Valium Klonopin Ativan etc if you have it.


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Drink some water, go outside, listen to music you like, take some Xanax Valium Klonopin Ativan etc if you have it.


ugh I wish I had Xanax or something like that.
That would calm me down in an instant.


----------



## medstudent (Sep 8, 2009)

if you start takiing omega 3 tablets, they help with the anxiety, as in the symptoms of an anxiety attack. take 2 capsules a day and in about 2 weeks you should notice the difference... only thing is it dosnt really help the Dp,as much as id like..but even a little bit is something!!!

everything i seem to find something that works to take away the anxiety , or just being stuck in my own head, ill feel a new symptom, something im not used to and it sets off a day long of dp.... recently its been vertigo and dizziness, i cant stand it..... or my vision isnt so good sometimes...

but i will say this... i suffered from panic attacks before i got chronic dp, when i got it i couldnt get out of it for about 3 weeks ,now it comes an goes during the day but hey its better than constant..right??

if you havent already, just try the supplements,before you go onto anything like xanex!! it may be worth a shot!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i don't know if you have read my big post about the supplements i am taking or not. if you haven't then go read it and take it seriously. one of the first things that went away (about three weeks into it) was anxiety. now i am a littleover two months into taking them and my DP/DR is gone. the only thing i have that is still lingering is brain fog, but that is getting better as well.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah hey tommy, i have been on them for about a week now and my dp is not changing that much but my memory is getting a lil bit better and the anxiety is getting better too.
I just still have some stress tics.

When did you notice your results start to work???


----------

